# My, err, hdtv in my room...



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

Do you think this will work okay as an hdtv (I plan to hook up hdmi to a hd d* receiver)? Yes, it's obvious it works good as a pc, but what about a tv unit as well?

It's 1080p btw. 23". I'm ready to hook up the D* receiver, after I install what I need of Win 7...


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

It'll work fine as long as you stay within 2' of it.


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> It'll work fine as long as you stay within 2' of it.


The bed is 2 feet away, I'd be laying about 7-8 feet away from the tv...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I can't comment about that specific model of TV... but I have given serious consideration of doing something similar in my bedroom one day.

I have a 32" SDTV in there now... and I really don't watch much TV in there anymore as a result.

Can't justify spending big bucks for a bedroom TV... but those 23-25 inch "computer" HDTV-monitors have been coming down in price and I've started to look into them myself.


----------

